

Remote Work: Why Virtual Work is better than offices - Jonahmobiledev
http://blog.venturepact.com/3-reasons-why-virtual-reality-will-kill-the-office/

======
benlaud
In fact, I have a question about running a remote team. How to train new staff
in a remote team? I mean for those don't never has experience to work remotely
or may be a newbie for the industry.

~~~
Jonahmobiledev
Hi Ben Venturepact focuses on outsourcing work and remote work. Please visit
our blogs on exact steps on how you can learn to manage a remote team in the
most efficient way Infact they have free guides which give you the ins and
outs of outsourcing and remote work - resources.venturepact.com

~~~
Jonahmobiledev
Their blog is blog.venturepact.com

------
DrScump
" loneliness and social isolation is eradicated."

Your product _eradicates_ the sense of isolation of lacking physical presence?

~~~
rawTruthHurts
How they'll deal with lack of bandwidth for online meetings will be
interesting too.

